# Alaskan Work Horse?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, where did you find that?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Wow, where did you find that?


sent to me by one of my suppliers!







I have 3 people always sharing stuff with me, some of which I put on the forum..


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's one big moose!


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

I cant believe they can actually train a moose to do that.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

That looks like it was PhotShopped. Hey, isn't that moose wearing lipstick?

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

All I can say is WOW

Don


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

It could be real but I don't think it is from up here. I do know some years ago, there was a trained moose a company was using in commercials. Maybe one of the other Alaska OB'ers can verify.

I know down south of me in Soldotna, there is a big stuffed moose that looks like that, that people can sit on and take pictures with.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Notice the logs are the same on left and right just mirror imaged??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Funny idea...guessing it is fake.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Well if it IS real, all I can say is HOLY CRAP!!!!









Brenda


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Reminds me of a book I read, "Antlers in the tree top, By Who goosed the moose"

That is a cool picture but just can't believe it is real.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ahumadas said:


> Notice the logs are the same on left and right just mirror imaged??


good eye!


----------

